# Anyone else see Nevermore on this tour yet?



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2010)

Saw them at Slim's a few days ago. Other than some bass problems the show was amazing. I've been waiting years to see them and was not disappointed. Set was as follows.

Narcosynthesis
I, Voyager
Termination Proclimation
The River Dragon Has Come
Born
Emptiness Unobstructed
Inside Four Walls
Your Poison Throne
The Heart Collector
Beyond Within
This Godless Endeavor
Taste Revenge
The Obsidian Conspiracy
Enemies of Reality


For anyone who did go, did anyone happen to get a vid of the Loomis VS Attila shred off? I know it's not as epic as the Broderick one, but was still cool.

So who else has seen this or plans to?


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Sep 30, 2010)

i wouldve been at the same show but im in MA right now. be seeing them in october.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 30, 2010)

Saw the show in Seattle and it was awesome. 

Jeff/Attila shred-off? That didn't happen at the Seattle show. Attila didn't get to play too many leads (mostly just some of the harmonized solos and some shredding on Enemies of Reality) but he totally nailed the ones he did play. I was standing on his side of the stage for most of the show and he was really fun to watch. 

The setlist was pretty similar to the one you posted from what I can remember. They played Seven Tongues of God at some point though. Anyway, I'm really glad I finally got to see them live. Wish I had remembered ear plugs though because my ears were ringing for the next two days.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 30, 2010)

i should be seeing them on the 9th. last and only time i saw them was may of 2006. great to see they are still doing i voyager! i really wanted to hear the river dragon last time, sure hope they keep doing it. i plan on bringing my zoom Q3 recorder to try and get some video, but that hasn't worked out so well for me the last few concerts ive tried it at


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 30, 2010)

Im seein them in 1 week! Very pumped! Very ready to see one of my favorite bands live FINALLY!


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> Saw the show in Seattle and it was awesome.
> 
> Jeff/Attila shred-off? That didn't happen at the Seattle show. Attila didn't get to play too many leads (mostly just some of the harmonized solos and some shredding on Enemies of Reality) but he totally nailed the ones he did play. I was standing on his side of the stage for most of the show and he was really fun to watch.
> 
> The setlist was pretty similar to the one you posted from what I can remember. They played Seven Tongues of God at some point though. Anyway, I'm really glad I finally got to see them live. Wish I had remembered ear plugs though because my ears were ringing for the next two days.



Yeah, when they came back for the encore they started it with a mini guitar duel. They also had Seven Tongues on their setlist, but I guess they cut it due to time constraints brought about by bass problems.


----------



## trb (Sep 30, 2010)

I was hoping to see them on Nov 4 in NC. My wife will be out of town so I'm stuck at home with the kids!


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bring them along!


----------



## UGH (Sep 30, 2010)

Was supposed to go tonight! Dude got into an accident while coming to pick me up. He's O.K. an all but, I'm still sad and slightly pissed....drunk now, as well.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see them! Thanks for posting the set list too!!


----------



## IDLE (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm hoping to make it to their Halloween show. It should be awesome!


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 30, 2010)

saw them in LA.... singer totally tore his voice though, and couldn't sing that night..... he literally made the crowd sing at least 30%.
otherwise, typical awesomeness, as far as guitar and drums go.


----------



## DarkSaga (Sep 30, 2010)

Dude, I was at the Slim's show too! I was in shock to not see more people there. Maybe the Folsom St. S&M/Bondage/Leather Fetish Fair scared everyone away!HAHAHAHA It's not everyday you see naked guys walking around the streets with only a cock ring on 

Loomis= GOD. Literally, I was right in front of him the whole night and got extremely inspired, but also deeply deeply depressed!

I hung out with Warrel before soundcheck and he seemed pretty sick, but put on a great show despite Jim being a f'n prima donna with his bass cutting out and then he didn't even realize that the reason the new bass the tech gave him wasn't working was because his amp was still on standby hahahaha

Also, the 10 second guitar duel was lame! They both had their wah's full throttle and Atiila's sound was just mushy Line 6 tone w/wah 

But,an awesome show and my first time seeing Nevermore and everyone should go get their faces melted off by Mr. Loomis!!!!


----------



## mrcheapyasui (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw them in sf also! Loomis was extremely amazing of course, but I wouldn't have complained if they turned his guitar up more!! It was lame though, we had to leave early cuz the streetsweeper was going to come at midnight, so we left after this godless endeavor (thank goodness we stayed for that!). Also the friend I was with had work at 4:30 am, but it was worth it to get killed by loomis all night!!


----------



## Groff (Oct 2, 2010)

I ordered my tickets for the Philly show the day they were available! 2 more weeks!

I'm excited as hell, haven't seen them since halloween 2005 opening for Opeth


----------



## Korpau (Oct 2, 2010)

Not a big fan of Nevermore.
Loomis is awesome though.


----------



## HeartCollector (Oct 5, 2010)

Saw them in portland. Almost saw them in seattle the day before, but I didn't have enough money to meet them at that point. But yeah the show was cool and the new guitarist did a great job. He nailed the harmony in the river dragon has come solo.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep, the guys in NM (good friends of mine) put my wife & I on the guestlist. I caught their hometown show in Seattle right after I saw Primus at another venue. Primus & Nevermore in one epic night! Awesome!


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 6, 2010)

Saw then in Tucson on Sunday. The other touring bands on the bill were a bore but Nevermore was great! Warrell Dane was pretty spot on as was Jeff Loomis. A couple of urks though, they didn't play The Psalm of Lydia OR My Acid Words. Also they were in their tour bus the whole time before the show, and then went right back in immediately after they played. Warrell Dane even made a comment on stage about them not being pretentious and not doing an encore after the crowd shouts for it, but they still managed to pull a rockstar move.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw them in London with Mr. Ortiz earlier this year. The band were pretty tight but Warrell let the crowd do half the singing and didn't sound too great when he did open his mouth. He cocked up the lyrics for one of the new songs they were doing some filming for and they had to play it twice. And then he cocked it up again and they gave up. Oops. Loomis was obviously 1337 

iPhone videos, awful sound quality, and some pics:


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 6, 2010)

Halloween in St. Paul for me


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2010)

I should see when they're playing here!


----------



## Richie666 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was going to go to the MA date, in fact i couldn't wait. But they were absorbed into a huge line up of bands and aren't even headlining. Gwar is , I'm just going to see Suffocation and the Faceless the night before. 

Nevermore are amazing live though


----------



## jkspawn (Oct 6, 2010)

I was at the Santa Ana show. They had this super hot chick bass player filling in dont remember her name but she was so hot. I had to leave after 4 songs cause they had 3-4 bands before them and went on late as fuck (around 11:30pm) on a Thursday night! Shit, I had to get up and go to work the next day.


----------



## MacTown09 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am seeing them tomorrow! I cant wait!


----------



## abyss258 (Oct 7, 2010)

My band opened up for them on the Mesa, AZ date. Great show! Attila is fun to watch


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 1, 2010)

saw the show last night in St. Paul...

picture Loomis in an enormous hot-dog costume lol

sry no pics

they had some definite fuck ups, almost wrecked in 2nd song (narcosynthesis)


----------



## Guitarman700 (Nov 1, 2010)

Saw them on the 27th, PERFECT show!
Amazing energy and awesome guys too!
Got some pics of me, Warrel and Loomis, And I hung out with Jim Sheppard for about 20 min, super nice guy. He confirmed that sanctuary is planning more dates, maybe even a tour.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 1, 2010)

Guitarman700 said:


> Saw them on the 27th, PERFECT show!
> Amazing energy and awesome guys too!
> Got some pics of me, Warrel and Loomis, And I hung out with Jim Sheppard for about 20 min, super nice guy. He confirmed that sanctuary is planning more dates, maybe even a tour.


 
did they do a sanctuary song at your show too? in houston they played taste revenge and that really made my whole month.


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 2, 2010)

Saw them at El Corazon in Seattle. Great show and most of the other bands sounded good too. I especially like the drummer for Blackheart, man she is intense to watch 

I was really glad to see them sound and play well at this show as I also saw them the year before at Studio Seven and they sounded horrible. Bass player missing in action and their sound system just sucked in general. Upside I did get to see them with Chris B. before he went to Megadeath.

I know it was a problem with Nevermore that night because the other bands sounded much better. It was just one of those forgettable shows as opposed to the last show at El Corazon where Nevermore seemed really into the evening and sounded excellent. All of them.


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 12, 2010)

...lol, Here in Portland I saw Warrel before the show outside by the tour bus and asked him if he would please play Chrome Black Future & Timothy Leary as an encore and he laughed and said that basically they all hate to play songs from that album and it pretty much wasn't going to happen... heh heh... He was super cool though and very friendly as usual though, same as last time I met him.

Sound wise the venue they played sucked as usual. A big wall of muddy bass and you could barely hear the guitars, especially Loomis which was a big bummer. Overall, a good performance though with the venue actually stopping them cause it was too late or some crap.


----------

